# Rage Broad Heads . . .



## hjm

I have been an avid bow hunter for the last 15 years. For about 5 years I was exclusively bow only. After my business took off I really didn't have time to hunt much so I put the bow down for a bit. I have always used a fix blade broad head but after seeing so many of my clients shoot deer with the new rage mechanical points I am really interested in using them. I have an axis hunt booked in 3 weeks, so I am trying to decide if I want to use the old faithful muzzy 100gr 3 blade broad heads or go with the rage hypodermic points. I bought a pack to try out on some hogs before the hunt but its not looking like I will have time to make it out before my axis hunts. Anyone have anything to say about the Rage points? Pros / Cons? Thanks


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

I've been using the +P's for about a year. I'm in the same boat as you - I put the bow down for a number of reasons and years and picked back up about a year ago. I have no analytic comparisons to offer you. I can tell you I've shot 6 hogs with them and 5 were fatal. The 6th wasn't a miss. I put the arrow through the pig and had meat and blood on the arrow but watched the pig running with the heard and after 200 yards there was no noticeable loss of stamina or speed from the pig, so I guess I just missed vitals. 

All in all I like shooting them. Hope this helps.

Crunch out.


----------



## Trouthunter

It's a mechanical head that can fail and they do fail so that's enough for me to not shoot them or any mechanical head.

TH


----------



## chief1008

What Trouthunter said! If I have a shot at anything from a pig to an elk I don't want a gadget on the end of my arrow. Take a look at the Slick Trick bh's. They are easy to tune to field point zero. I have a 100g and 125g that I use for pre-season tune in block targets and they are still sharp enough that I would hunt with them.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER

You will get 9 thousand different answers, I like them never had a failed issue, I wouldn't use a BH that expensive on shooting hogs. If your second guessing them go with what you know and confident in.


----------



## BigPig069

Go with the one that took you to the dance! Muzzy 3 blade 100 grain are tried&true!! I donâ€™t like fixing whatâ€™s not broke!!! Just myO2


----------



## mcooper

Been using rage for 5 seasons now with perfect success. Messed up my shoulder and been using rage on crossbow. Kills faster than anything I've experienced. Massive blood trails.


----------



## TMB

Take a look at Sevr broadheads they are top notch you won’t be disappointed!


----------



## hjm

I picked up 2 packs of the Rage no collar. I am heading out on Friday for a weekend of axis hunting. I will let you know how they do!


----------



## Beendare

I've been bowhunting for over 3 decades...and seen hundreds of kills from Whitetails to Water buffalo, my take;

Yeah the BH is a critical component. Its best to think of your setup as a 'system'. 

Are you using a sufficiently heavy arrow for the less efficient mech BH to perform properly?

Then there are the critical factors for any system; BH tuning and perfect arrow assembly...absolutely crucial.

To the Rage. Its an OK head in the right system on the right shot selection. Muzzy too. They both have their downsides. Rage has thin cheap blades...and of course its a mech head. 

Muzzy has cheap blades at a harsh angle.

Personally, I like a strong fixed Tapered cut on contact BH. The only downside to those is they are a little tougher to tune being longer than the short heads....but they do get consistently better performance. 

What I really like is that the animal many times doesn't know its been hit...they don't go far. 

Many good ones...check out Magnus Buzzcuts....and VPA's.


----------



## Fish64

*Rage*

Been bow hunting since the mid 90's exclusively. Been using mechanical since early 2000. Played with a bunch of them and found that Rage and Grim Reaper perform the best. Not to say that others are not equally as good. Actually have never had a failure of any but penetration is very good with the above mentioned.

I do agree with a earlier post that the entire set up does play a major role as well.

Good luck


----------



## texwake

I've never had a failure with a rage and I still use them.


----------



## LouietheDrifter

Slick trick


----------



## c hook

*pushing them on TV*

they are popular with the pros. and it seems every kill with them, the blood trail is like walking a river bank. I'm shooting 100gr thunderhead fixed blades, and have had excellent luck. i'd have no problem using Rage, but i'm good for now. nice being able to practice with field points, and then shoot a mechanical with the same trajectory. with fixed, you eventually have to sling a few blades at a target, prior to heading to the field. :texasflag


----------



## Blue Fin Charters

I use Montec g5. If I do my job, they do their job.


----------



## c hook

*go with what you know*



hjm said:


> I have been an avid bow hunter for the last 15 years. For about 5 years I was exclusively bow only. After my business took off I really didn't have time to hunt much so I put the bow down for a bit. I have always used a fix blade broad head but after seeing so many of my clients shoot deer with the new rage mechanical points I am really interested in using them. I have an axis hunt booked in 3 weeks, so I am trying to decide if I want to use the old faithful muzzy 100gr 3 blade broad heads or go with the rage hypodermic points. I bought a pack to try out on some hogs before the hunt but its not looking like I will have time to make it out before my axis hunts. Anyone have anything to say about the Rage points? Pros / Cons? Thanks


I'm still shooting thunderhead fixed 100gr, I like being able to replace the blades. I'd go with what you've been shooting. No need for one more distraction to think about on the hunt. Wait until you kill a few pigs, and have confidence, before completely switching. :texasflag


----------



## Sgrem

Use whatever broad head you like as long as it is terrifying nightmare scary sharp....


----------



## Babyshark

I have tried so many broad heads over the years but all Iâ€™ll hunt with is a muzzy mx3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt

I used Rage heads from the time they came out until last season. Only had a failure once, and I still found that buck (but it required a second arrow). On deer the heads are impressive and create massive blood trails.










For hogs they were sometimes good and sometimes frustrating, so I switched to a cut on contact last year to see if penetration was better and shorten the track jobs. The Magnus Buzzcuts impressed me with penetration, passing through even sturdy pigs. All three of my deer left good blood trails and went down within sight, including this one.


----------



## acgary

I lost the biggest buck to date using a rage broadhead, HOWEVER, it was poor shot placement on my behalf. I hit him too far forward in the front shoulder. Like mentioned before, they are mechanical so that can fail. But if placed correctly, the wound channels are incredible.


----------



## g2outfitter

Switch to gravedigger you will never look for anything else. By far the best broadhead ever. Fixed and mechanical in same broadhead. I have used for last 6 years and have never had a failure or lost game, even on some bad shots.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish catcher

I have been using the wac em xl fixed. They fly true like a field point. I have killed hogs, white tail, and used it on a 398" New Zealand red stag and all have been very easy tracks. Great flight and you can change the blades out if you use them on targets but they fly much truer than the thunderhead. I could pattern the thunderhead but they shot low and left of my field point. Wac em fly same as field point.


----------



## dolch

I prefer NAP Killzones. 
I prefer their blade retention system to the Rage collar. 

I haven't tried the collarless rage.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

I joined the Annihilator craze for this fall, it only has a .91 cutting diameter but it has .18 square inches of cutting surface - more than any other broadhead. It also has scopes that move material away from the shaft and increase penetration, this creates a low and high pressure wave that creates a wound channel similar to a gun.

That being said, personally I'd stick with your tried and true.


----------

